# Euristocrats-Coming soon!



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 17, 2008)

I read that this collection is out this month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anybody have an idea of what date this might be released??

I can't wait!!!!

Also will these l/s be permanent?

Thanks! xx


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2008)

I am not sure but I think I remember my MA has told me April 1st for Germany. I will meet her on Wednesday and ask again.

Yes, these lippies will be permanent!

I am looking forward to Ramblas Red.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 18, 2008)

is this going to be out the same time as heatherette? i fancy saint germaine as its a pink amplified cream lovely!!!! x


----------



## User49 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's going to be different to Heatherette


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 18, 2008)

i thought they might release them on the same day ,like they did with fafi and the beauty powder blushes x


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 23, 2008)

Any more release info yet? I want to seeeeeee! LOL.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 23, 2008)

no idea... but its great to see a Europe exclusive


----------



## theend (Mar 23, 2008)

I wish it was a whole Europe exclusive collection though.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 31, 2008)

WHERE IS IT?!?!?!?! Has it been released yet?


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_WHERE IS IT?!?!?!?! Has it been released yet?_

 
it hasnt been released yet, hopefully it will be at some point this week


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

i really want saint germain it looks so girly n pinkkk!!!! love the look of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but as these are perm... im not gonna rush to get any of them till i have my heatherette


----------



## Janice (Apr 1, 2008)

These will be online on the UK website on April 2nd and available at counters on thurs the 3rd.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

It is on the uk site now


----------



## Patricia (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i really want saint germain it looks so girly n pinkkk!!!! love the look of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but as these are perm... im not gonna rush to get any of them till i have my heatherette_

 
but these are not permanent, are they???


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

i would of thought it came online with heatherette? never mind

i knew these were gonna be LE even though every1 said perm.. ive never known anything exclusive to be perm

its kinda crap how we havent seen many swatches.. now i know how those in the US/canada feel when new collections come out


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_its kinda crap how we havent seen many swatches.. now i know how those in the US/canada feel when new collections come out_

 
I was just thinking "how am I supposed to know what I want when I haven't seen any swatches!" when the same thing occurred to me ... I guess we really are pretty lucky to be able to have a good look at other people's hauls and swatches, even though it's a drag to wait for the collections.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

I hate not having swatches, I like the look of Costa Chic and Milan Mode.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

i like milan mode too but i remember i got supersequin with the originals.. the swatch was JUST like that on the site and when it arrived i was dissapointed, it makes me look like a gothic zombie even though its sheer? :S lol 
i wish there was swatches on here


----------



## Winnie (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't believe these are LE after all! Well, all but 3 it seems!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks glam8babe, because it says deep pink Iam starting to wonder. I wonder if Saint Germain is similar to snob and melrose mood ?. The swatches on the site are bad lol.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Thanks glam8babe, because it says deep pink Iam starting to wonder. I wonder if Saint Germain is similar to snob and melrose mood ?. The swatches on the site are bad lol._

 
no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and i think its quite similar but different enough to wear for a new shade if u get me?  I dont think theres been many like saint germain... but looking at the swatches i might forget about hollywood nights from heatherette and get show orchid instead even though its a pro

ohh i dont know lol they do look nice and obv they are LE so we wont have them long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im gna have to have a long hard think before heatherette comes out


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

Show Orchid looks soooo hot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would never wear it though.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 1, 2008)

Argh! I can't decide what I want from this collection!! I am trying to limit myself to 2 because of Heatherette. I was going to get style minx but I think I would wear London Life more-decisions!!!!

xx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

i really like costa chica more than saint germain now.. but i have no idea!!! i really wanna pick up at least one but i have no idea.. im already getting 5 lip products from heatherette i think im gonna have too many!! 
why does mac have to be so hard at times?


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i really like costa chica more than saint germain now.. but i have no idea!!! i really wanna pick up at least one but i have no idea.. im already getting 5 lip products from heatherette i think im gonna have too many!! 
why does mac have to be so hard at times?_

 

I know! I'm so sad these are LE it makes decisions sooo much more difficult!! especially when there is some really pretty colours! I like Costa chic too but I am wondering if it will be too similar to Heatherettes lollipop loving??

xx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont know what I want either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted all 4 lippies from heatherette but I dont think I will anymore and only get 2 lipglases. Arghh why do you do this to me mac !!.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

thats what i thought too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also i really like missy slimshine which is an orangy/coral and theres also sandy B which is perm

I just dont know what to do! lol 

Im not gettin as much as i wanted from heatherette because i realise i can dupe stuff easily with the perm line (trio 2 for example) and i know i wont use a full sized jar of 3d glitter or pink pearl so they can wait as they are also pro items

but as for this collection i have a feeling it wont sell out fast so i might wait abit


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, they all look so pretty!! Hmmmm... I also need swatches!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

guess what guys

ive realised all of these lipsticks are VERY dupe-able

heres what i think are the same or similar (not to mention the discriptions are the same)

BARCELONA RED ---> Profussion with skew
COSTA CHIC ---> skew, ramblin' rose, sandy B
GOING DUTCH ---> creme de la femme
NAKED PARIS ---> not sure about this one
RUE DBOIS ---> syrup
PATISSERIE ---> Hue
MILAN MODE ---> supersequin (LE from originals), up the amp
LONDON LIFE ---> plumful
COCKNEY ---> ruby woo (ruby woo is blue based and will make teeth look whiter unlike cockney)
SAINT GERMAIN ---> Melrose Mood (heatherette), Snob, Out To Shock (c shock)
RAMBLAS RED ---> MAC red
NEON ORANGE (already a pro and now perm online)
FULL FUCHSIA ---> girl about town, impassioned
SHOW ORCHID ---> same as above but this is a pro so can be purchased from pro
BOMBSHELL ---> already perm
FAST PLAY ---> already perm


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for this glam8babe, I think the only reason that I want something out of this collection because it is limited, I know Iam weird.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 1, 2008)

i want saint germaine but im starting to think it looks exactly the same as melrose mood x


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 1, 2008)

Which colours do you guys think will be the most popular?

I'm thinking barcelona red, costa chic, london life saint germain


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i want saint germaine but im starting to think it looks exactly the same as melrose mood x_

 
Melrose Mood seems to have a tinge more beige in it. I think I prefer Saint Germain... maybe


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Which colours do you guys think will be the most popular?

I'm thinking barcelona red, costa chic, london life saint germain_

 
I think the colors you said will go first.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

the descriptions of saint germaine and melrose mood are EXACTLY the same
im passing on it deffo now lol
actually i dont think i want anything


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

I think I will only get Costa Chick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless I see swatches and I have to get something else.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 1, 2008)

At the mo I want london life, costa chic and maybe barcelona red. I may have a look at Mac at work on Saturday though. Will I be able to B2M for these? Think I have about 12 empties from depotting!


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 1, 2008)

Neon orange is the only one i'm interested in and it's not even LE!

Not so impressed with this collection tbf


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Will I be able to B2M for these?_

 
I would think so - I was able to get a couple of Slimshines when they were first released and were supposed to be LE. I have a pile of empties I've been meaning to get rid of so I might give it a go as well.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 2, 2008)

Went into Selfridges and the Mac store today and they didn't have any Euristocrats about and I overheard one of the MA's at Selfridges ask his colleague if they'd heard about some new lipsticks coming out as someone must have asked him. They both looked really confused. Weird how they had no idea! I wanted to tell him that it was Euristocrats and that it was already online...but I'm sure he would just have given me a wierd look! So I don't know when they will make an appearance in store? I was thinking of getting Rue Dbois, but might give these a miss after all...!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 2, 2008)

i think im gonna pick up both saint Germain and melrose wood 2mo. I'll swatch them for you guys whoever's intereted!! =)


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 2, 2008)

Am I the only one that is excited about this collection? I plan on getting most of the lipsticks but I'll have to wait one more week or so until it arrives here..


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 3, 2008)

i actually fancy neon orange, but was thinking of getting vegas volt fro the perm line decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 4, 2008)

I went into town today, and all the lipsticks are quite glittery. Some nice colours though but I've had enough with all the glitter so I saved my money


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm thinking I'll get London Life and Naked Paris.  Hopefully the MAC counter in Reading won't be too packed.

I need to do a list tonight so I don't go nuts tomorrow!


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 4, 2008)

I didn't buy anything from this collection. I went & thought I'd probably get one or two but the only one I really fancied was show orchid & thats permanent on the pro line as well as virtually a dupe for girl about town which I have. I skipped it all. The only thing I did get was morange l/s, which I b2m'd for & is a virtual dupe of neon orange! I've been really good....its just a shame about how much I love the upcoming collections!


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_The only thing I did get was morange l/s, which I b2m'd for & is a virtual dupe of neon orange! I've been really good....its just a shame about how much I love the upcoming collections!_

 
i've been wanting morange for ages but i tried it at a counter the other day and decided it was just too strong for me.

do you know what the difference between that and neon orange is?


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 4, 2008)

im think im going to go into town tomorrow and get costa chic and saint germain. i really want show orchid as well but ive got hollywood nights and rocking chick on the way from mua so i dont think i need that!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

I get my delivery tomorrow with london life, costa chic and patisserie in!
Am also hoping to B2M for a couple more tomorrow before work.

Will swatch for you ladies when I get chance!

xx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

i ordeed costa chica too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think its gonna be my 'summer lipstick'


----------



## katskii (Apr 5, 2008)

hi girlies, i posted some swatches over on the euristocrats sticky http://specktra.net/f217/mac-euristo...1/#post1080081

enjoy


----------



## sillymoo (Apr 5, 2008)

Naked Paris looks really nice... is it overly glittery?


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 6, 2008)

well i bought saint germaine i already have melrose mood but decided i should have a back up so saint germaine was the next best thing and i wanted to try it. I was going to get neon orange but got vegas volt from the perm line xxxx


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2008)

I am not a lipstick fan (addicted to lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I bought Red Ramblas and I really like it!!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 6, 2008)

i think im finding it so difficult to decide what i want from euristocrats because im used to seeing loads of swatches and haul pics of products on here before i buy them. i normally just buy things online because i see so many swatches from US people that i can figure out what will work on me. i guess im going to have to go to my mac counter tomorrow and have a look at euristocrats and be decisive. i hate going to the mac counter in colchester, the girls always ignore me there and are all really skinny and pretty.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i think im finding it so difficult to decide what i want from euristocrats because im used to seeing loads of swatches and haul pics of products on here before i buy them. i normally just buy things online because i see so many swatches from US people that i can figure out what will work on me. i guess im going to have to go to my mac counter tomorrow and have a look at euristocrats and be decisive. i hate going to the mac counter in colchester, the girls always ignore me there and are all really skinny and pretty._

 
I know what you mean, I always have my wish-list when a new collection is released here and specktra helps me to get these lists!

But it is a pity that you don't like going to the counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love going to my counter, I have made friends with the MAs there and don't want to miss the personal contact.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I know what you mean, I always have my wish-list when a new collection is released here and specktra helps me to get these lists!

But it is a pity that you don't like going to the counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love going to my counter, I have made friends with the MAs there and don't want to miss the personal contact._

 
they make me feel like im bothering them if i ask questions and it feels really awkward and forced on their part when i talk to them. i always spend money when i go in there (wheres my self control!?) yet they never offer to help me pick out colours or offer to apply any of the products on me. and if i go in there with my bf theres one ma (whos absolutely stunning) who flirts with him. anyway i think i need to build up a bit of confidence! i think il go to the counter tomorrow and have a look at the collection.


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 6, 2008)

I grabbed Patisserie and London Life.

Patisserie is very similar to my own lip colour, but just gives it a bit more shine and colour.  And London Life is a great alternative to when I don't want to wear my full on Russian Red.

TrollyDolly, I know what you mean about going to the counter!  I found a very nice woman at my counter the other day, but when I went back later as I forgot to grab something she was busy and I didn't find the other girls so helpful at all!!  

I'm always quite nervous there especially when it's a Saturday and crowded, as you can feel like your just taking up their time.  Sometimes it's worth trying to find another counter if you can, your spending alot of money and make up is quite a personal thing so you want to feel confident in the people who are serving you.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm glad I didn't order these online. I saw and swatched a few at the pro store yesterday and they weren't quite as nice as I had expected. London Life was lovely as were a couple of others but nothing too outstanding, for me anyway.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got costa chic, london life and patisserie.

Unexpectedly I LOVE patisserie! It's nothing like Hue (which I expected) and its a lovely looking nude colour-perfect for me!

Lovin London Life it has a multi-dimensional aspect to it and its really shimmery and nice!

Costa chic wasn't what I expect at all-it's really bright! well for me anyway. It also seems to have a hint of pink in it which you can't really see on the swatches-I'll have to see how I go with this one, I think it might be hard to match with other colours.

Also picked up barcelona red-not as corally as I thought but still a nice wearable red. I'm not used to wearing reds so may have to wean myself onto this one.

Also got Rue D'bois-darker than swatches I have seen but still a lovely brown colour with a nice shimmer to it. A wearable everyday colour.

Overall I have been impressed with this collection. However, I will say that the colours don't look anything like the swatches on the website (what's new there then?!) but there are some really wearable colours although some look similar to each other.

xx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

just received my parcel.. got costa chic and its soo pretty, much better than it looks in swatches etc. (im posting some swatches in a sec)
i agree with sarah ^ its bright... but its very wearable, a very summery colour especially when you have a nice tan this will look stunning!













 on NW20 skin - unlined lips


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 7, 2008)

oooh i love it i want it now dammit lol!!!!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 7, 2008)

do you like costa chic as much as you thought you would? i cant wait to recieve my order. itl be such a nice l/s for holiday next week!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_do you like costa chic as much as you thought you would? i cant wait to recieve my order. itl be such a nice l/s for holiday next week!_

 
yeh i think its much better than what i expected... and i agree it would be the perfect lipstick for a holiday!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 7, 2008)

I got costa chic today and I love it !! The only thing is that its really drying but nothing that lip conditioner cant sort out.


----------



## UrbanEve (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sillymoo* 

 
_Naked Paris looks really nice... is it overly glittery?_

 
Not at all IMO, it's more of a chrome shine. It's a really sheer color. 

Naked Paris is the only one I ended up buying from the collection (with restraint, I must add). I love the bright lipsticks, but the reality is that I only get to wear them in the evenings and not in the office, where I spend most of my time.  So for ex. my Rocking Chick and Dubonnet is hardly used, whereas lipsticks like High Tea and Ultra Madam are almost gone.


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 7, 2008)

Have we established if you can get Euristocrats with B2M?

I've got 12 empties to take back from a de-potting session...


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 8, 2008)

I need to phone MAC at lunchtime anyway (to confirm whether B2M empties can still be sent to their Fouberts Place address like I've always done in the past when unable to get to a counter) so I'll ask them for a definite answer.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 8, 2008)

i just got my mac order with costa chic and its gorgeous! it doesnt look like i expected it would. it kind of reminds me of lipsticks my mum used to wear when i was little lol


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 8, 2008)

I really want Milan mode but I have to see it swatched on lips before I buy.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_Have we established if you can get Euristocrats with B2M?_

 
I phoned at lunchtime and yes, you can definitely get a Euristocrats lipstick for B2M.


----------



## sillymoo (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I phoned at lunchtime and yes, you can definitely get a Euristocrats lipstick for B2M. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Excellent!
Think i'll be going to the Pro store tomorrow now!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 8, 2008)

just to let you know ive posted some swatches comparing costa chic to sandy b and utterly frivolous


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey i got  saint germain through and its exact the same as melrose mood, though melrose mood seems to have ore of a sheen!!! both are gorge though i'll post swatches in the swatch forum x


----------



## sillymoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I checked the collection out yesterday and the colours were lovely!

I ended up getting Naked Paris and Rue D'bois with my B2M. The colours are so pretty and not glitterly, just a nice sheen!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I really want Milan mode but I have to see it swatched on lips before I buy._

 
I bought that today and put swatches up...but my photo doesn't do the colour enough justice (it's a brighter pink than in the pic). I love the colour, it's awesome


----------

